# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  OM tuning and string question

## John Alligood

I have a zouk tuned GDAE. I like to play it capoed to CGDA. I have ordered an OM whose scale length is roughly the same as the capoed zouk. I am thinking of tuning the OM CGDA using a pair of octave strings and a pair of unison strings. Intuitively, a set of zouk strings should work - the tension on the OM would be the same as on the zouk.

Given appropriate nut and bridge modification, is there any reason this would not work?

----------


## Bertram Henze

I always say "my OM stops where a zouk has its capo". Same gauges on same effective scale length should work the same way. The real adventure is not the scale length but the octave stringing.

----------

